# Girls night out



## parati

Lately we have been in some arguments because she likes to go to 'girls night out' things where I am clearly not invited. And yes they are verifiably 'girls night' out and not an excuse to be out cheating, but I just hate being excluded and don't see the reason for what I consider some type of feminist thing where guys can't come to dinner, etc. We have a somewhat unconventional relationship in that we date guys together. So whenever we go out, it's either her and I alone or us with a guy, but never me just at a 'guys night out' sausage party where she's not welcome. I don't understand why women want to go and hang out with women and exclude guys like this, I was married to another woman who never did things like this, so now dealing with it, torques me off. Anyone have a similar situation?


----------



## SecondTime'Round

parati said:


> Lately we have been in some arguments because she likes to go to 'girls night out' things where I am clearly not invited. And yes they are verifiably 'girls night' out and not an excuse to be out cheating, but I just hate being excluded and don't see the reason for what I consider some type of feminist thing where guys can't come to dinner, etc. We have a somewhat unconventional relationship in that we date guys together. So whenever we go out, it's either her and I alone or us with a guy, but never me just at a 'guys night out' sausage party where she's not welcome. *I don't understand why women want to go and hang out with women and exclude guys like this*, I was married to another woman who never did things like this, so now dealing with it, torques me off. Anyone have a similar situation?


Accept the fact that you don't and can't full understand a woman's need to bond with other woman because you're not a woman. She's doing nothing wrong. Just because you can't grasp her need for this doesn't make it wrong. Respect that she has some needs you can't meet. Actually, be grateful she doesn't depend on you 100% to meet ALL of her needs because no human being can do that for another human being.


----------



## Roselyn

Huh? You posted in two threads that you found your gf to be boring because she doesn't have affairs? Are you a troll? Please stop posting to contradict yourself. There are many people who have legitimate issues to be addressed.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Roselyn said:


> Huh? You posted in two threads that you found your gf to be boring because she doesn't have affairs? Are you a troll?


WOW.... that sure puts another spin on it.. the thread / his words :

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/300306-lack-infidelity-boring.html#post14085146



parati said:


> Maybe it's juxtaposed to the thread but I have an issue:
> 
> I am having a really hard time dealing with the lack of my GF having sex with other guys in that she bores me now that she's not doing it. I really, really like for her to have sex with other guys and I've seen her do it 4 times and would love to repeat!


----------



## arbitrator

SimplyAmorous said:


> WOW.... that sure puts another spin on it.. the thread / his words :
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/300306-lack-infidelity-boring.html#post14085146


*Textbook "troll," I'd say!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch

parati said:


> We have a somewhat unconventional relationship in that we date guys together. So whenever we go out, it's either her and I alone or us with a guy, but never me just at a 'guys night out' sausage party where she's not welcome.












Good luck with your boring life...


----------



## parati

Okay, to the trolls who couldn't comprehend and want to piece things together. When your woman is hanging out with women and you're sitting at home watching netflix, yes that's boring as it gets and not the way for a couple to spend their spare time. That's definitely not in conflict with any post that I have made regarding swinging type things. When we go out, it's either just us or we involve a guy for fun. But it's alway THE TWO OF US. It's never just me hanging out in some circle jerk football party with a bunch of guys or something. I never hang out with guys like she hangs out with women. If I did, I'd invite her and if the guys don't want her there, I don't need friends like that and I'd tell them so. Big difference between going out together, and her going out for a hen party or whatever it might be called while i am here at home bored.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

parati said:


> Okay, trolls. You can't comprehend. When your woman is hanging out with women and you're sitting at home watching netflix, yes that's boring as it gets. That's definitely not in conflict with any post that I have made regarding swinging type things. When we go out, it's either just us or we involve a guy for fun. But it's alway THE TWO OF US. It's never just me hanging out in some circle jerk football party or something. Big difference between going out together, and her going out for a hen party or whatever it might be called while i am here at home bored.


So why is it all about you? Why isn't she allowed to have her needs met?


----------



## GusPolinski

I find it hilariously ironic that you've chosen to post this in the "Long Term Success in Marriage" section, because I highly doubt that your relationship will wind up being long term.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round

GusPolinski said:


> I find it hilariously ironic that you've chosen to post this in the "Long Term Success in Marriage" section, because I highly doubt that your relationship will wind up being long term.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I noticed the odd choice of forum choice, too.


----------



## parati

GusPolinski said:


> I find it hilariously ironic that you've chosen to post this in the "Long Term Success in Marriage" section, because I highly doubt that your relationship will wind up being long term.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You might be surprised. We are both divorced and know how that sucks and why it happens. Also we have an openness and honesty that would frighten most people. Try doing another girl in front of your wife, and see if she can maintain composure and joy, then you'll know if you're standing on a rock or a house of cards. Is she going to be happy, because of sharing in your happiness, or kick you in the you-know?


----------



## parati

SecondTime'Round said:


> So why is it all about you? Why isn't she allowed to have her needs met?


I guess, as a man I don't understand the need for activities that exclude men. I remember years ago I was in a bar, and one of the guys looked around and noticed no women were in the bar. He said, "hey this place looks like a sausage factory, I'm outta here." As a guy, I don't consider any situation complete unless there is a woman around. I very much appreciate women. So I don't understand why women do these things, which exclude men. I'd love to go out with them but it's made clear to me that I'm not invited, women only.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

parati said:


> I guess, as a man I don't understand the need for activities that exclude men. I remember years ago I was in a bar, and one of the guys looked around and noticed no women were in the bar. He said, "hey this place looks like a sausage factory, I'm outta here." As a guy, I don't consider any situation complete unless there is a woman around. I very much appreciate women. So I don't understand why women do these things, which exclude men. I'd love to go out with them but it's made clear to me that I'm not invited, women only.


Do you think it's possible for you to get to a point where A. Yeah, sure you don't understand, but B. That's OK. You don't really need to understand it to validate that it's important to her.


----------



## GusPolinski

parati said:


> *You might be surprised.* We are both divorced and know how that sucks and why it happens. Also we have an openness and honesty that would frighten most people. Try doing another girl in front of your wife, and see if she can maintain composure and joy, then you'll know if you're standing on a rock or a house of cards. Is she going to be happy, because of sharing in your happiness, or kick you in the you-know?


LOL. I really don't think I will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## italianjob

GusPolinski said:


> I find it hilariously ironic that you've chosen to post this in the "Long Term Success in Marriage" section, because I highly doubt that your relationship will wind up being long term.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or a success... Or even a Marriage... :grin2:


----------



## Bibi1031

anchorwatch said:


> Good luck with your boring life...


With a future full of...STDs!


----------



## Bibi1031

boltam said:


> i predict this thread will be locked shortly.
> 
> This is the last post


More like troll was exterminated.


----------



## Annie123

GusPolinski said:


> I find it hilariously ironic that you've chosen to post this in the "Long Term Success in Marriage" section, because I highly doubt that your relationship will wind up being long term.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed!


----------



## Vinnydee

Good to know that I am not the only one with this kind of marriage. The difference is that my wife and I used to date the same girls. My wife goes out with the girls three nights a week and I am fine with it. We are married over 40 years and learned that spending too much time together can have negative effects on a marriage.

We moved away from our long time girlfriend a few years ago, so my wife was suddenly without intimate female companionship for the first time in our marriage. Going out with the girls has helped her a lot. She is enjoying hanging out with women we have not had sex with for a change or whose husbands she has been with. She really seems to like being the monogamous wife for a change so I encourage her to see her girlfriends as much as she wants.


----------

